# 4 New Male Bettas!



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

I just got 4 male bettas yesterday and I'm a first time betta owner. They're so beautiful and seem to be content. They're small still so probably babies I assume. I bought freeze dried brine shrimp and pellets for them. 

How often do I feed them? I've been fish sitting my friends bettas which are adults, and they eat the pellets twice daily. Also, is there anything I can do to keep them happy and entertained? Possibly play music in the room or put something in the bowl?

Side note: I purchased my bettas at Petco, they had a huge variety of colorful bettas there. Although they don't seem well taken care of


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

First, welcome to the forum! 

I'm a first-time owner as well, but the people here have been kind enough to offer their advice on all of my concerns. Hope your stay is a good one.  

Congrats on your four boys (girls?). Most mainstream pet stores, or just stores (Petco, Petsmart, Walmart, etc) never take good care of their fish (though in my area I'd say Petco is the best so far). 

Your first job is to look all of your Bettas over. Check them for any odd-looking white spots, flakes (it'll look like they're covered in salt), or lumps. Check and see if they're not swimming vertically. If they seem well, then you're in luck! Most store-bought Bettas are in dire need of some TLC. 

What are you keeping your four Bettas in? Bowls? Tanks? Don't expect to throw them all together in a 10-gallon tank. That's just trouble waiting to happen! 

If you've got photos, we'd love to see them!  

Feel free to ask any questions that you may have.


----------



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm about to take and post pics right now. They're in 4 separate bowls.. they all look really healthy. One is a bright yellow, one is a red delta, one is a white/pinkish with black on its tail, and the last one is red with shades of purple. They're names are Brando, Freddie, Cash, and Hunter.

And thank you! What do you recommend on feeding?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Feed them about 2-3 pellets twice a day. I feed mine 3 pellets every 12 hours (11:30) and brine shrimp or blood worms for treats every so often.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Vikki is right on the nose for feeding.  

Sounds like they're all really handsome! Can't wait to see!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

welcome to the fish form im a first time betta owner also and i use to think i was a good owner keeping hydro in a tiny 0.5 gallon tank i thought was good i was horrible wrong now hes in a 2 gallon tank with rocks toys shiny stuff bettas like that and plants a forset of them


----------



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

Brando









Hunter










Cash










Freddie Mercury


----------



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

Yikes! Sorry the pics are so gigantic! I can't wait to go back to the fish store and put plants in their tanks. I ordered 2 more big bowls like the round ones so they all have enough room. Hunter definitely needs a re-shoot


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

beautiful fish keep them in good health i thin k you even have a corwn tail there


----------



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

Really? Which one is that? They weren't much help at Petco unfortunately.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i mean halfmoon the red one at hte top the fist one


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow, they're beautiful! Congrats. Oh, and welcome to FishForum =D


----------



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh cool! Thanks


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

why would you get 4 not just satrt off with 1 intiull you get the hang out it


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Nope, looks like Brando is a Halfmoon and the rest are Veil-tails. Nice boys!! Congrats!  I'm assuming you just got them today; in a few days of being in all of their new space, you'll notice their color brighten up dramatically. Keep up the good work! 

And I used to have that gravel!! I later switched to marbles; easier for my needs to clean.


----------



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

I've been fish sitting my friends' 4 bettas for the past month, so since she came back I decided to get my own since I learned how to take care of them. Hers are 2 years old though.


----------



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

TianTian said:


> Nope, looks like Brando is a Halfmoon and the rest are Veil-tails. Nice boys!! Congrats!  I'm assuming you just got them today; in a few days of being in all of their new space, you'll notice their color brighten up dramatically. Keep up the good work!
> 
> And I used to have that gravel!! I later switched to marbles; easier for my needs to clean.


Thanks!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

oh i hope you have a good experince


----------



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

ifish said:


> oh i hope you have a good experince


Thank you!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

no problem im gonna invite you to be my firend on the site


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

You're welcome! Don't worry, we're all concerned for the welfare of our little guys.  I'm planning on taking on another Betta sometime this summer (unless I permanently change my mind). Four is a good number, but that's a LOT of water changes.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

my tank gose threw condtioner like its water


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

ifish said:


> my tank gose threw condtioner like its water



That made me laugh. What an awesome pun. :lol:

Yep, Tian-Tian does, too. I always buy the BIG bottle of conditioner, so I hardly ever run out.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i wasnt trying to make a joke and my swotre only sells 60 ml of it in a bottle its annoyes me


----------



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

Here's some smaller pics.. Thank you for all your welcoming! I'm excited about my new boys.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

they actually look like theyre in pretty good condition. They'll look even better in a few days.


----------



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> they actually look like theyre in pretty good condition. They'll look even better in a few days.


That's good to hear!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

you like quoting us dont you lol


----------



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

ifish said:


> you like quoting us dont you lol


;-)


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Brando might be my favorite of the four.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They are beautiful!!! I go through conditioner like its water, too!! lol I buy big bottles, too.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

lilyaleister said:


> Here's some smaller pics.. Thank you for all your welcoming! I'm excited about my new boys.


 
What handsome boys you have... I almost bought another betta today.... I love the bowl the first fish is in.... How big is it? I want one!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Hunter is amazing!!! But all are beautiful!!
I wish you great luck with your boys!!


----------



## jonnylaw37 (May 23, 2009)

wow! they are nice looking bettas  I really like the yellow one.


----------



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

rockstar26 said:


> What handsome boys you have... I almost bought another betta today.... I love the bowl the first fish is in.... How big is it? I want one!


The bowl isn't too big, I'm not sure the exact size but it took 6 cups to fill it. They are handsome aren't they?



crowntail lover said:


> Hunter is amazing!!! But all are beautiful!!
> I wish you great luck with your boys!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

jonnylaw37 said:


> wow! they are nice looking bettas  I really like the yellow one.


That's Hunter (after Hunter S. Thompson), he's super mellow.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Haha. i love him!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the first one! The yellow one is pretty, too.


----------



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

the first one is brando after marlon brando.. freddie mercury is obvious, cash is after johnny cash.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool names!!


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

What beautiful bettas......Welcome


----------



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

LiyahsGrandma said:


> What beautiful bettas......Welcome


thanks!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Very creative with the names. Good job.


----------



## lilyaleister (Jun 10, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Very creative with the names. Good job.



Thank you! I'm very happy to say that it's now day 3 and they're settling in to their new home. They're much less skiddish and seem to be playful :-D I'm so happy I could give them a safe and happy home, I just wish I could rescue them ALL! But my four boys are doing wonderful.


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

That's good to hear. Personally I have five female bettas, three of which came from petco too. And my sister's male betta Baron also came from Petco. I've noticed that my local petco sells smallar fish, and my locally owned pet store sells larger fish. My sister suspects that two of my females are king bettas, but I doubt that... It makes me wonder if I should ask... I think the local breeders prefer large fish for breeding.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Those are awesome fish! I love Hunter!


----------

